# AD Brag!



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I passed!














Well, Harley too, but I wasn't worried about her-I knew she'd be fine







I was worried about me on the bike that long, lol!

We went to Greater Chicago, everyone was very nice. Beautiful day, close to 80 degrees-so nice day for a trial. Harley did super







She earned a burger at Mickey D's







She came home and was running around the yard with Max..I'm ready to plop


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

That is awesome Trish!







Just the training would kill me, I'd never make it to the trial







Way to go!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Oh Trish your legs will be feeling it tomorrow!!







Hopefully you treated yourself to something good too!!

That's fantastic news!! Big







on passing the AD!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66That is awesome Trish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't train, lol! I just took her..figured she's in great shape, has good structure, she'd be ok, I wasn't so sure about me


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: G-burgOh Trish your legs will be feeling it tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I know it will be hard to get out of bed tomorrow! It was so windy, it was fine when it was behind you, but riding into it was another story. Plus we went up and down hills, lol! I thought I held up pretty good
















Yes, I treated myself to a cold one


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

congrats!!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!! That's awesome! 

Christine


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big







Trish!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!!!! Great for a couple of out of shape people (fur people too!)


----------



## kth1030 (Jan 11, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! Trish. WAY TO GO


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Trish, I was the other girl out there with ya today. Congrats to both of us! I wish they would have picked a better location than the hilly, twisting busy road, but it ended up being alright.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Trish and Harley. Job well done.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody!



> Originally Posted By: shepherdmom12Hi Trish, I was the other girl out there with ya today. Congrats to both of us! I wish they would have picked a better location than the hilly, twisting busy road, but it ended up being alright.


Heh Lindsay! Congrats to you too







Harley took a dash at those sheep we passed. Here we are in town and there were 2 sheep at someones house, they jumped and she got a little excited







I was afraid for a minute I'd be road pizza, but survived









Thanks Denise


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: TRITON
> 
> I was afraid for a minute I'd be road pizza.


Um, as an appetizer to the lamb chops???

Christine


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: TRITONI passed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























<span style='font-size: 17pt'>*<span style="color: #CC33CC">GREAT JOB TRISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Congratulations!!!!!</span>*</span>


Lee


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: umzilla
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: TRITON
> ...


LOL! Exactly-she thought those sheep were looking pretty tasty. I told Jacek if I went down he'd have to come get me


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Lee


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: TRITONThanks everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you didn't fall Trish. I did an AD for someone and the dog went in front of the bike and down I went. Broke a rib but did manage to finish. I will never do an AD for someone again. Lesson learned in the most painful way.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

That's terrible Denise! Way to finish though


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Great job Trish and Harley!!!







Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Trish and Harley ~ BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's awesome... I'll be anxious to hear how you are feeling this morning...lol. I know I wouldn't be moving very fast the day after.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PTrish and Harley ~ BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's awesome... I'll be anxious to hear how you are feeling this morning...lol. I know I wouldn't be moving very fast the day after.


Actually, I feel great! I must be in a bit better shape than I think







All that walking I do at work and at home


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Trish and Harley! Great job.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations Trish!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sounds like it was a big day for GSD's all over the place! Glad you and your pup also did well!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

WOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOO Harley and Trish!!!


----------

